# Exo Terra Large Flat Faunariums



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Pets At Home are now selling these for £12.99


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thats a good price Kallan, there £16.99 on ebay


----------

